# What's in your trunk?



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a gym bag, a case of water which I stopped offering a week ago, 2 rags I use on a coin-op car wash and a cordless vacuum. I use to buy 2 cases of water at the time, I use to have a lunch bag full of gum and candies for the riders, napkins and other useless crap


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

First Aid kit, tyre plug repair kit & air compressor, Small "Hijack" bag with change of clothes and toiletries if whisked away from home by a last minute client request, rags, water, soap , tools


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

i have some extra clothes, and some general extra car stuff.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooker torsos, the actual holy grail, a wire loom from an 80 cutlas, 10000 pudding cups, a shoulder mounted surface to surface rocket so I can go hunting, the original unpublished rough draft of a Harry potter novel where an invisible race of trolls methodically analy assault the students with wands and quiddage brooms. 

No actually I keep stuff like candy water cleaning supplies a few car chargers a pink stache and maybe done odds and ends I might need tshirts


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

First aid kit, fire extinguisher, subwoofer, extra water bottles, paper towels, leather seat cleaning wipes, general cleaning wipes, empty water bottles for recycling later. Most of it fits neatly under the trunk floor


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Usual cleaning materials and bottles of water, otherwise empty.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Bodies of non - tippers and a shovel. It fills up fast so I have to empty it every day :/


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

My Lyft stache and a small plastic bin of car cleaning stuff.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Hooker torsos, the actual holy grail, a wire loom from an 80 cutlas, 10000 pudding cups, a shoulder mounted surface to surface rocket so I can go hunting, the original unpublished rough draft of a Harry potter novel where an invisible race of trolls methodically analy assault the students with wands and quiddage brooms.
> 
> No actually I keep stuff like candy water cleaning supplies a few car chargers a pink stache and maybe done odds and ends I might need tshirts


I stopped reading after 'Hooker Torsos.' Where's the limbs? What kind of candy? Is it 'Dead Hooker Candy?' Did you mount the heads? No, not like that. I mean on your wall.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Last years Halloween costume mustache poncho and Mexican hat
MRE's , water. military Marpat tarp
My old work boots. Laundry soap softener sheets. 

Spare tire and jack of course


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lotsa junk in my trunk!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

my helmet and whole lot of mess
i opened the truck one time and the lady saw a laundry soap haha


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

A trunk organizer cube with febreeze, car wipes, shout wipes, paper towels, jumper cables, a large sheet, maps


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Right now, a tote bag full of tools and my spoils from this weekend's half off sale at Pick & Pull. I should probably clean that out this morning...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Nothing, it's empty


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Umbrella, blanket, roll of paper towels and a spare full-sized tire under the trunk.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

A small cooler with extra water on ice, a bottle of instant detailer, bottle of Fabreze, a detailing cloth, and my front license plate. Oops. Cost me $150 on this car and another $150 on my RX-8, but I hate how the car looks with one on. I really should keep my aluminum jack and impact wrench in the car, but I've never had a flat.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Nine rolls of duct tape, three sets of pliers, rope, lye, a shovel, a hacksaw, a chainsaw, six boxes of 50 gallon heavy duty trash bags, 5 gallons of bleach, nine boxes of heavy duty plastic drop clothes, assorted shovels, leather gloves, plastic gloves, rubber gloves, scissors, a complete change of clothes and a eight track cassette player.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

The bodies of six asian hookers...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Nine rolls of duct tape, three sets of pliers, rope, lye, a shovel, a hacksaw, a chainsaw, six boxes of 50 gallon heavy duty trash bags, 5 gallons of bleach, nine boxes of heavy duty plastic drop clothes, assorted shovels, leather gloves, plastic gloves, rubber gloves, scissors, a complete change of clothes and a eight track cassette player.


Dont forget to line the resting place with lime, and toss the rest on top of the occupant. Best to do that when they're deceased and in place, otherwise it could be a grave mistake!  (Way too much forensic Cop shows around)


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

The suit cases of the people that I took and dropped off at the airport. Opps


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

Ah geez, I'm the only one w/o a trunk


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

sex toys and condoms in case i really hit it off with a pax


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

driveLA said:


> sex toys and condoms in case i really hit it off with a pax


How do you think passengers that ride alone would react if I were to get an inflatable sex doll in the trunk and seat her next to the passenger so as to be able to go on the HOV-3 lanes that we have around here ? Just saying, it would be in the passenger's best interest to get to his destination faster.....


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I had a couple of shotgun shells left in my trunk from the hunting trip..... Found out about them while helping a "rider" with his luggage.... The rider was confused .. prius and red shells don't match even in a bubbly dating site


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> The bodies of six asian hookers...


Mmm...Asians.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Hooker torsos, the actual holy grail, a wire loom from an 80 cutlas, 10000 pudding cups, a shoulder mounted surface to surface rocket so I can go hunting, the original unpublished rough draft of a Harry potter novel where an invisible race of trolls methodically analy assault the students with wands and quiddage brooms.
> 
> No actually I keep stuff like candy water cleaning supplies a few car chargers a pink stache and maybe done odds and ends I might need tshirts


Mmm...pudding cups.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> How do you think passengers that ride alone would react if I were to get an inflatable sex doll in the trunk and seat her next to the passenger so as to be able to go on the HOV-3 lanes that we have around here ? Just saying, it would be in the passenger's best interest to get to his destination faster.....


Mmm...sex dolls.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

driveLA said:


> sex toys and condoms in case i really hit it off with a pax


Mmm...sex toys.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> Ah geez, I'm the only one w/o a trunk


No trunk here either.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have my ****ing HAMMER i keep next to little water cooler case and a kings crown. LOL


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I had a couple of shotgun shells left in my trunk from the hunting trip..... Found out about them while helping a "rider" with his luggage.... The rider was confused .. prius and red shells don't match even in a bubbly dating site


I use to drive a cab, Crown Victoria, former police interceptor. 
My trunk had about 20 rifle rounds all around the perimeter under the carpet


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

A box of rubber gloves, paper towels, waters for myself not the customer lol. And a pair of Jordan's brand new in box


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

some friends of mine got a Uber car and had 3 small kids with them, they actually expected the car to have child seats, really 3, or if the driver only had one seat, which kid is worthy ? whacky *****es….


----------



## Foxer (Oct 16, 2014)

As I drive a trailblazer, and the back is needed for loads of luggage (during the day).. I only keep a small insulated bag of half frozen water bottles. At night, I sometimes keep a Styrofoam cooler full of water bottles and ice as I don't usually deal with luggage at that time.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm still laughing about the pink mustache being in the truck heehee


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Water for me, stopped offering it to passengers when drunk pax spilled it on my leather seats


----------



## UberCruzen (Oct 16, 2014)

In my trunk, I have a 10" Subwoofer in a Large box, also... a roll of paper towels and a car drying towel. That's is all.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> A box of rubber gloves, paper towels, waters for myself not the customer lol. And a pair of Jordan's brand new in box


for us aussies.... what are jordans


----------



## UberCruzen (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Thankyou. Noice


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

How much are they lol....what size?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Noice means nice in our lingo


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

250 usd jordan 13 Infared


----------

